# Stupid Neighbors



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

My neighbor next to me has some turkeys and they gobble and she had a turkey die recently so she calls a vet :lol: and then she talked to my mom today and said she took her dead turkey to Utah State and they gave her some weird explanation so she told my mom to tell me to not blow my turkey call outside tell thanksgiving because she says that it makes her turkeys gobble and that can kill them. Which is really odd I must be a bad rabbit squealer, duck caller, and goose caller or somthing cause I don't have a turkey call :lol: and I don't even blow the rabbit squeal that often outside so It shouldn't be annoying Can't wait for a flock of geese to fly over so her turkeys start calling. 

Thanks


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me make sure I understand this. A turkey can die from gobbling. Hmm. Do they forget to breathe when they gobble or something? Are they that stupid? Oh, they must be blond turkeys.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ease up on the turkeys guys! http://extension.oregonstate.edu/news/s ... yType=news

Sounds like the neighbor is more stupid to me! What does it have to do with Thanksgiving? It will be dead? That is the most unintelligent thing I have heard all day, I have heard a lot, hanging out with in-laws today!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

katorade said:


> My neighbor next to me has some turkeys and they gobble and she had a turkey die recently so she calls a vet :lol: and then she talked to my mom today and said she took her dead turkey to Utah State and they gave her some weird explanation so she told my mom to tell me to not blow my turkey call outside tell thanksgiving because she says that it makes her turkeys gobble and that can kill them. Which is really odd I must be a bad rabbit squealer, duck caller, and goose caller or somthing cause I don't have a turkey call :lol: and I don't even blow the rabbit squeal that often outside so It shouldn't be annoying Can't wait for a flock of geese to fly over so her turkeys start calling.
> 
> Thanks


 :rotfl: I was told once my goose call sounded like a mule dieing Katorade sounds like we both need a lesson :lol: j/k


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

YEa it's pretty stupid But thats ok they look like wild but their a bigger variety I don't know Its weird. 


We probally do need a lesson. :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Loke said:


> Let me make sure I understand this. A turkey can die from gobbling. Hmm. Do they forget to breathe when they gobble or something? Are they that stupid? Oh, they must be blond turkeys.


I've called B.S. on the rumor that they will drown in the rain as well. So stupid that when it rains they keep looking up to see what is tapping their head and wind up drowning. :lol:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, there are certain times of the year when gobblin can get a tom in a lot of trouble but for the most part I am thinking turkeys die because of stuff like walkin off cliffs, bumpin into rocks and yeah, drownin on rainy days.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

If I was a turkey and that lady was in charge of my well-being I would kill myself, which is probably the exact thing that turkey thought and did!


----------

